# se le considera



## zhgrn

Hola a todos,

Podría alguien por favor explicarme qué reemplaza el pronombre 'le' en la frase siguiente ?   (es en una noticia acerca de una hormona introducida en Australia por un astro de Hollywood)

*En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida y ...*

Gracias por anticipado !


----------



## Pitt

zhgrn said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Podría alguien por favor explicarme qué reemplaza el pronombre 'le' en la frase siguiente ? (es en una noticia acerca de una hormona introducida en Australia por un astro de Hollywood)
> 
> *En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida y ...*
> 
> Gracias por anticipado !


 
En mi opinión sería correcto:

Se considera esta hormona una sustancia prohibida. (Pasiva refleja)


----------



## alkimia

le sustituye a una sustancia prohiabida.
Por cierto, cuando dices que es introducida por un 'astro' de Hollywood, suena algo raro, ¿no habrás querido decir 'estrella' o 'actor'?


----------



## zhgrn

alkimia said:


> le sustituye a una sustancia prohiabida.
> Por cierto, cuando dices que es introducida por un 'astro' de Hollywood, suena algo raro, ¿no habrás querido decir 'estrella' o 'actor'?


 

Muchas gracias alkimia !

Entonces, no se trata de una sustitución, sino una repetición, ya que 'le' y 'una sustancia prohibida' se encuentran ambas en la misma frase. (¿es correcta mi comprension?)

Ahora, quisiera saber si la puedo decir simplemente sin el 'le' : "En Australia se  considera una sustancia prohibida y ..." 
¿Y si es posible, cual es la diferencia entre las dos maneras?

Gracias !


_ps :
en la notica, utilizaron 'astro' en lugar de 'estrella' o 'actor'. Es quizás una forma regional ? 
_


----------



## Outsider

zhgrn said:


> *En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida y ...*


Me parece un error. Creo que debría ser "se *la/lo* considera una sustancia prohibida..."


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Siento discrepar. Ese _le _reemplaza, en función de complemento directo, a "la hormona":

_En Australia se *le* considera una sustancia prohibida._
_En Australia *esta hormona* se considera una sustancia prohibida._

Está escrita en forma leísta, (_le_ en función de C.D) por eso Outsider considera que lo correcto es:

_En Australia se *la* considera una sustancia prohibida._

De acuerdo, yo también usaría esta última forma, pero está muy arraigada en gran parte del mundo hispanoparlante desde los origenes del español la presencia del dativo antecedido por la partícula _se_ en oraciones impersonales, tanto, que no se considera incorrecto.

_En Australia se *le* considera ..._
_En Australia se *la* considera ..._

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Gracias, Ieracub. ¿Es un de los leísmos aceptados por la RAE?


----------



## ieracub

Outsider said:


> Gracias, Ieracub. ¿Es un de los leísmos aceptados por la RAE?


De nada, Outsider.

Sí, es uno de los leísmos aceptados. En este largo hilo de solo español estudiamos detalladamente este tema http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=427429. Échale una mirada.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Outsider said:


> Gracias, Ieracub. ¿Es un de los leísmos aceptados por la RAE?



Concretamente es leísmo de impersonal con "se", mas frecuente en masculino pero no desconocido en femenino.


----------



## zhgrn

Muchísimas gracias a ieracub ! Me gusta mucho haber aprendido algo nuevo. 

Pero, mi razonamiento ne me permite comprender totalmente porque es necesario poner un pronombre aquí (le o la).

Somos de acuerdo de la significación de la frase original :
*En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.*

Pero, 'esta hormona' no es C.D., sino sujeto. Por consiguiente, para reemplazarla, hay que utilizar 'ella' :
*En Australia ella se considera una sustancia prohibida.*

o más simplemente:
*En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.*

En conclusión, no hay necesidad utilizar un pronombre para 'esta hormona'.

Sé que hay un problema en mi razonamiento, y quisiera una explicacion, por favor.

Garcias por anticipado !


----------



## Outsider

Gracias de nuevo a Ieracub y Jellby.



Jellby said:


> Concretamente es leísmo de impersonal con "se", mas frecuente en masculino pero no desconocido en femenino.


¡Pero qué complejo es el leísmo en español!


----------



## horusankh

zhgrn said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias a ieracub! Me da mucho gusto haber aprendido algo nuevo.
> 
> Pero mi razonamiento no me permite comprender totalmente por qué es necesario poner un pronombre aquí (le o la).
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en el significado de la frase original :
> *En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> Pero, 'esta hormona' no es C.D., sino sujeto. Por consiguiente, para reemplazarla, hay que utilizar 'ella' :
> *En Australia ella se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> o más simplemente:
> *En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> En conclusión, no hay necesidad utilizar un pronombre para 'esta hormona'.
> 
> Sé que hay un problema en mi razonamiento, y quisiera una explicacion, por favor.
> 
> Garcias por anticipado !


Hola:

No se sustituye con "ella" porque la hormona no es sujeto, es una oración impersonal, es decir, la hormona no se considera a sí misma, sino que se la considera, o sea, es considerada. 
La confusión es que en español "se" sirve tanto para oraciones impersonales como para las reflexivas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

zhgrn said:


> Muchísimas gracias a ieracub ! Me gusta mucho haber aprendido algo nuevo.
> 
> Pero, mi razonamiento ne me permite comprender totalmente porque es necesario poner un pronombre aquí (le o la).
> 
> Somos de acuerdo de la significación de la frase original :
> *En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> Pero, 'esta hormona' no es C.D., sino sujeto. Por consiguiente, para reemplazarla, hay que utilizar 'ella' :
> *En Australia ella se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> o más simplemente:
> *En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> En conclusión, no hay necesidad utilizar un pronombre para 'esta hormona'.
> 
> Sé que hay un problema en mi razonamiento, y quisiera una explicacion, por favor.
> 
> Garcias por anticipado !


 
En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida: correcto

Se trata aquí de una construcción pasiva refleja_:_
esta hormona = sujeto
se = marca de la pasiva refleja

En Australia ella se considera una sustancia prohibida: incorrecto
_ella_ como sujeto = no se refiere a una cosa, sólo a una persona

En Australia se la considera una sustancia prohibida: no normal (no es aconsejable) )
Se trata aquí de una construccion impersonal con SE.
la = complemento directo
se = marca de la construcción impersonal con SE

Cuando se trata de una cosa (= esta hormona) se prefiere la pasiva refleja_, _la construcción impersonal con SE no es aconsejable. 

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Qué bueno que respondieron porque yo estoy mereado entre las oraciones impersonal y pasiva refleja. Las opiniones de  horusankh y de Pitt no concuerdan. 

Voy a reestudiar el tema para dar mi opinión y tratar de responder tu última pregunta, zhgrn.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

ieracub said:


> Qué bueno que respondieron porque yo estoy mereado entre las oraciones impersonal y pasiva refleja. Las opiniones de horusankh y de Pitt no concuerdan.
> 
> Voy a reestudiar el tema para dar mi opinión y tratar de responder tu última pregunta, zhgrn.
> 
> Saludos.


 
También a mí me gustaría saber si es correcto:
En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.

En mi opinión no hay un sujeto ni un complemento directo.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> También a mí me gustaría saber si es correcto:
> En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.
> 
> En mi opinión no hay un sujeto ni un complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos


Creo que tiene que estar el objeto directo: En Australia se* la* considera una sustancia prohibida. O: En Australia se considera *a esa sustancia* prohibida.


----------



## jmx

zhgrn said:


> *En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida y ...*


Me parece que nadie ha explicado que usar "le" en esta frase es algo muy minoritario, a la mayoría de hispanohablantes nos suena bastante mal, y en un texto escrito sería muy infrecuente. Lo normal es poner "la" o bien nada.

EDIT : el "_En Australia se *le* considera ..."_ sí sería común en España (y creo que en muchos países) si se refiriese *a una persona *(especialmente hombre), no a una cosa.


----------



## Duometri

Estoy de acuerdo con jmartins, mientras leía la frase y hasta que he llegado a "una sustancia prohibida", pensaba que a quien se le consideraba era a la estrella de Hollywood.


----------



## Manupi

"Le" sustituye a la hormona, pero lo correcto sería "la":
_Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida... >>>>> Se la considera una sustancia prohibida_


----------



## zhgrn

¡Gracias por todas sus respuestas! Sobre todo, gracias a *horusankh* y *Pitt*. 

Pero, todavía no he entendido totalmente. Lo que sé y no sé ahora gracias a su ayuda :

1. *En Australia se la considera una sustancia prohibida*.
El 'la' no puede ser le sujeto, sino el complemento directo. Es claro.

2. *En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida.*
Es leísmo el 'le' usado en lugar del 'la', quizás menos correcto.

3. *En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.
*¿'esta hormona' es sujeto (según Pitt) o C.D. (según horusankh)? 

Yo prefiero que se le considere un C.D., porque sería más lógico/coherente y menos difícil de comprender para mí. 

Saludos


----------



## Duometri

Es C.D. Puedes decir "esta hormona es considerada". Esta frase no tiene sujeto explícito (esto tiene un nombre técnico que no recuerdo). Fíjate que el verbo no cambia si en lugar de hablar de la hormona hablamos, por ejemplo, de nosotros. En este caso diríamos "se nos considera"


----------



## San

Pitt said:


> También a mí me gustaría saber si es correcto:
> En Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida.
> 
> En mi opinión no hay un sujeto ni un complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos



Para mí está perfecta así también. El sujeto, o el CD, que con las pasivas reflejas ya me lío, está implícito y se sobreentiende. Si no no tiene sentido.

_En Australia (la drogotaína) se considera una sustancia prohibida.
_
En cuanto al leísmo de impersonal con se, es cierto que existe, pero sobre todo con el masculino. En femenino suena horrible, al menos para mí. El propio DPD lo explica.


----------



## San

zhgrn said:


> 3. *En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.
> *¿'esta hormona' es sujeto (según Pitt) o C.D. (según horusankh)?



Gramaticalmente es sujeto porque concuerda con el verbo (estas hormona*s* se considera*n* sustancias...). Pero semánticamente es CD porque recibe la acción del verbo (es considerada).

Recuerda que en las pasivas se le da la vuelta a la tortilla, el problema creo que está en que la pasiva refleja es gramaticalmente activa  pero semánticamente pasiva.

Yo le veo más sentido considerándolo sujeto.


----------



## Outsider

"En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida."

"Esta hormona" es paciente, pero sujeto, porque la frase está en la *voz pasiva*.


----------



## ieracub

¡Vaya tema interesante! Dije que iba a reestudiar este tema y lo he estado haciendo, pero no lo tengo completamente dominado, ya verán por qué.

Efectivamente, _"En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida." _no es una oración impersonal, sino pasiva refleja. Ya lo probó San con el viejo truco de cambiarle el número al sujeto y comprobar la concordancia con el verbo.

_Esta hormona se considera -> Estas hormona*s* se considera*n*._

No sería reemplazable, en principio, por el pronombre de acusativo _la, _puesto que no es CD.

¿Qué facilita entonces la aparición del _la_? En mi opinión, sin estar completamente seguro, es la correspondencia semántica (de significado) de estructuras sintácticamente diferentes: la pasiva refleja y la impersonal. A saber:

*Impersonal*: _Se respeta al anciano_ [Marca de impersonalidad + verbo + CD]. No tiene sujeto y el verbo está inmovilizado en tercerra persona singular. Si se pluraliza el sustantivo, el verbo no cambia:

_Se respeta al anciano -> Se respet*a *a los ancianos -> Se los respet*a*_

*Pasiva refleja: *_Se vende una casa _[Marca de pasiva refleja + verbo + sujeto]. Si se pluraliza el sustantivo se modifica el verbo:

_Se vende una casa -> Se vende*n* unas casas. _

En ambas estructuras se oculta el agente de la acción, el que la realiza. No se dice quién o quiénes respetan a los ancianos ni quién o quiénes venden las casas.

Entonces, tomamos la pasiva refleja 

_Se considera esta droga [Sujeto] una sustancia prohibida._

y no es que reemplacemos el sujeto por el pronombre acusativo, sino que la convertimos en impersonal

_Se la [CD] considera una sustancia prohibida._

La transformación sintáctica es más clara en plural:

_Se considera*n* esta*s* droga*s* unas sustancias prohibidas -> Se las consider*a *unas sustancias prohibidas._

La única forma de convertirla en impersonal es, lógicamente, inmovilizando el verbo en singular, consecuentemente con la estructura sintáctica de las oraciones impersonales.

Desde el punto de vista normativo, ¿es válida esta transformación? No sé, lo sigo estudiando...


			
				zhgrn said:
			
		

> Yo prefiero que se le considere un C.D., porque sería más lógico/coherente y menos difícil de comprender para mí.


 Lo siento. No es fácil.

Saludos.


----------



## zhgrn

ieracub said:


> y no es que reemplacemos el sujeto por el pronombre acusativo, sino que la convertimos en impersonal
> 
> _Se la [CD] considera una sustancia prohibida._
> 
> La transformación sintáctica es más clara en plural:
> 
> _Se considera*n* esta*s* droga*s* unas sustancias prohibidas -> Se las consider*a *unas sustancias prohibidas._


 
¡Estupendo! Miles de grandes gracias a ieracub! 
Su respusta me parece clara y completa. Pienso que tiene las palabras justas para explicar. Le doy la enhorabuena por su precisión y su sagacidad. 
Creo que al fin he comprendido de donde viene la dificultad. Es que trata de dos estructuras sintácticamente diferentes, aunque idénticas semánticamente. No es un simple reemplazo gramatical de un sustantivo ('esta hormona') por un pronombre ('la'), sino una transformación de estructura.

Gracias de nuevo tambien a todos que han contestado en esta discusión y cuyas respustas ya me hacian empezar comprender. He apprendido mucho más que lo que esperaba, para decir la verdad.

Saludos


----------



## zhgrn

¡Muchas gracias a *horusankh* una vez más!

Me dan mucho gusto sus correcciones que no vi al principio (no subrayadas). Son precisas y tambien muy preciosas para mí. Espero que ya no vaya a cometer los mismos errores en el futuro. (por cierto, es correcta esta última frase? quiero decir 'no longer/no more' por 'ya no'.)


----------



## gramatica

Hola:

Yo pienso que seria "Espero no cometer los mismos errores mas"/Nunca mas espero cometer los mismos errores/Espero no ir a cometer los mismos errores en el futuro

A ver que dicen los nativos

Saludos


----------



## space2006

gramatica said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo pienso que seria *"Espero no cometer los mismos errores mas"*/Nunca mas espero cometer los mismos errores/Espero no ir a cometer los mismos errores en el futuro
> 
> A ver que dicen los nativos
> 
> Saludos



Yo diría la que he puesto en negrita o esta: " Espero no volver a cometer los mismos errores" 

En la última que has puesto, yo pondría *volver* en lugar de *ir*


----------



## cls

ieracub said:


> Hola:
> 
> Siento discrepar. Ese _le _reemplaza, en función de complemento directo, a "la hormona":
> 
> _En Australia se *le* considera una sustancia prohibida._
> _En Australia *esta hormona* se considera una sustancia prohibida._
> 
> Está escrita en forma leísta, (_le_ en función de C.D) por eso Outsider considera que lo correcto es:
> 
> _En Australia se *la* considera una sustancia prohibida._
> 
> De acuerdo, yo también usaría esta última forma, pero está muy arraigada en gran parte del mundo hispanoparlante desde los origenes del español la presencia del dativo antecedido por la partícula _se_ en oraciones impersonales, tanto, que no se considera incorrecto.
> 
> _En Australia se *le* considera ..._
> _En Australia se *la* considera ..._
> 
> Saludos.


Hola:

Una pregunta. ¿Es común que los leístas confunden le con (la) cuando el complemento es femenino?

¿Es posible que el escritor quería decir? Le como complemento indirecto como en ingles decimos (To them it is considered to be a prohibited substance.) 

No sé si en español seria correcto decir: 

(A él, se le considera una sustancia prohibida.)

(A ellos se les considera una sustancia prohibida.)

(En este país (la gente) se le considera una sustancia prohibida) quizá esta comparando la gente de Australia a la de Hollywood.

Como: A él se le ocurren muchas cosas.

¿Qué opina?


----------



## Ivy29

ieracub said:


> ¡Vaya tema interesante! Dije que iba a reestudiar este tema y lo he estado haciendo, pero no lo tengo completamente dominado, ya verán por qué.
> 
> Efectivamente, _"En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida." _no es una oración impersonal, sino pasiva refleja. Ya lo probó San con el viejo truco de cambiarle el número al sujeto y comprobar la concordancia con el verbo.
> 
> _Esta hormona se considera -> Estas hormona*s* se considera*n*._
> 
> No sería reemplazable, en principio, por el pronombre de acusativo _la, _puesto que no es CD.
> 
> ¿Qué facilita entonces la aparición del _la_? En mi opinión, sin estar completamente seguro, es la correspondencia semántica (de significado) de estructuras sintácticamente diferentes: la pasiva refleja y la impersonal. A saber:
> 
> *Impersonal*: _Se respeta al anciano_ [Marca de impersonalidad + verbo + CD]. No tiene sujeto y el verbo está inmovilizado en tercerra persona singular. Si se pluraliza el sustantivo, el verbo no cambia:
> 
> _Se respeta al anciano -> Se respet*a *a los ancianos -> Se los respet*a*_
> 
> *Pasiva refleja: *_Se vende una casa _[Marca de pasiva refleja + verbo + sujeto]. Si se pluraliza el sustantivo se modifica el verbo:
> 
> _Se vende una casa -> Se vende*n* unas casas. _
> 
> En ambas estructuras se oculta el agente de la acción, el que la realiza. No se dice quién o quiénes respetan a los ancianos ni quién o quiénes venden las casas.
> 
> Entonces, tomamos la pasiva refleja
> 
> _Se considera esta droga [Sujeto] una sustancia prohibida._
> 
> y no es que reemplacemos el sujeto por el pronombre acusativo, sino que la convertimos en impersonal
> 
> _Se la [CD] considera una sustancia prohibida._
> 
> La transformación sintáctica es más clara en plural:
> 
> _Se considera*n* esta*s* droga*s* unas sustancias prohibidas -> Se las consider*a *unas sustancias prohibidas._
> 
> La única forma de convertirla en impersonal es, lógicamente, inmovilizando el verbo en singular, consecuentemente con la estructura sintáctica de las oraciones impersonales.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista normativo, ¿es válida esta transformación? No sé, lo sigo estudiando...
> Lo siento. No es fácil.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Las pasivas se refieren a *cosas o acciones*, el sustantivo que designa la cosa o la acción actúa como *sujeto GRAMATICAL*, se esperan lluvias, etc.
La referencia a *personas* o la ausencia de referencia a cosas o a acciones  son propias de la construcción *IMPERSONAL*, se respeta a los ancianos y el sustantivo que designa a las personas funciona como complemento *DIRECTO*.

Ivy29


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias Space2006

Saludos


----------



## cls

cls said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una pregunta. ¿Es común que los leístas confunden le con (la) cuando el complemento es femenino?
> 
> ¿Es posible que el escritor quería decir? Le como complemento indirecto como en ingles decimos (To them it is considered to be a prohibited substance.)
> 
> No sé si en español seria correcto decir:
> 
> (A él, se le considera una sustancia prohibida.)
> 
> (A ellos se les considera una sustancia prohibida.)
> 
> (En este país (la gente) se le considera una sustancia prohibida) quizá esta comparando la gente de Australia a la de Hollywood.
> 
> Como: A él se le ocurren muchas cosas.
> 
> ¿Qué opina?




¿Alguien sabe si estas estructuras son correctas?


----------



## Ivy29

cls said:


> [/color]
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si estas estructuras son correctas?


 

No sé si en español seria correcto decir: 

(A él, se le considera una sustancia prohibida.) Wrong, 'le' is related with substance

(A ellos se les considera una sustancia prohibida.) wrong  'les' is referred to substances se les consideran sustancias prohibidas

(En este país (la gente) se le considera una sustancia prohibida) quizá esta comparando la gente de Australia a la de Hollywood. (wrong, you are  mixing things attributes into human beings.

Como: A él se le ocurren muchas cosas. ( correct)

Ivy29


----------



## cls

Estoy convencido de que uno debe usar lo o la por complemento directo. Sin embargo, después de hacer una búsqueda de esta estructura gramática ‘se le considera’ por Internet en comparación a ‘se lo considera’ y ‘se la considera’. 

_Me parece que la mayoría de hispanohablantes usa le. Lo que no entiendo es por que los maestros de español no les habían explicado a sus alumnos este error hace anos para que pudieran eliminar el mal uso de le. Hay que ser determinado para encontrar lo que es correcto porque lo que es común a veces es lo que es incorrecto._
 
_Muchas Gracias _


----------



## San

cls said:


> Estoy convencido de que uno debe usar lo o la por complemento directo. Sin embargo, después de hacer una búsqueda de esta estructura gramática ‘se le considera’ por Internet en comparación a ‘se lo considera’ y ‘se la considera’.
> 
> _Me parece que la mayoría de hispanohablantes usa le. Lo que no entiendo es por que los maestros de español no les habían explicado a sus alumnos este error hace anos para que pudieran eliminar el mal uso de le. Hay que ser determinado para encontrar lo que es correcto porque lo que es común a veces es lo que es incorrecto._
> 
> _Muchas Gracias _



Es cierto que se suele usar _se le considera_ en lugar de _se lo considera_. Ya se ha comentado en el hilo que es un leísmo de impersonal con se. El DPD explica el motivo:



> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo_; _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester Filomeno [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio [al niño] algunas veces contento»_ (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda»_ (Fuentes Ceremonias [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito»_ (Mutis Ilona [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri Visita [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): _«Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de le(s): _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía»_ (Vergés Cenizas [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_ (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).


----------



## zhgrn

space2006 said:


> Yo diría la que he puesto en negrita o esta: " Espero no volver a cometer los mismos errores"
> 
> En la última que has puesto, yo pondría *volver* en lugar de *ir*


 
¡Muchas gracias para la correción! 

Usé 'ya no' porque recordaba la canción '*Ya no te quiero*' de Ana Torroja, que, yo creía, quería decir *'I don't want you any more*'. Tal vez, ¿me he equivocado?


----------



## zhgrn

Ivy29 said:


> No sé si en español seria correcto decir:
> 
> (A él, se le considera una sustancia prohibida.) Wrong, 'le' is related with substance
> 
> (A ellos se les considera una sustancia prohibida.) wrong 'les' is referred to substances se les consideran sustancias prohibidas
> 
> (En este país (la gente) se le considera una sustancia prohibida) quizá esta comparando la gente de Australia a la de Hollywood. (wrong, you are mixing things attributes into human beings.
> 
> Como: A él se le ocurren muchas cosas. ( correct)
> 
> Ivy29


 

¿Alguien podría decirnos cual es la forma correcta para decir 'To him/them it is considered to be a prohibited substance'?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

zhgrn said:


> ¿Alguien podría decirnos cual es la forma correcta para decir 'To him/them it is considered to be a prohibited substance'?
> 
> Gracias


"Para él/ellos se considera/es considerada una sustancia prohibida", o bien: "Él/ellos la consideran una sustancia prohibida" (esta última es la forma más usada en español).


----------



## alkimia

Esta frase reúne muchas condiciones que la hacen difícil de analizar:
* Por un lado está la condición de ser indirecta:
         'un grupo de personas en Australia' sería el sujeto, y ellos son quienes consideran una sustancia prohibida a esa hormona.
* Luego está el que la sustancia sería complemento indirecto 'le' no importando que no sea una persona o sea de género femenino.
Analizando esta frase que se refiere a una girafa (animal, femenino)
"Se le administró una dosis de tranquilizante"   *le* complemento indirecto
Sería laismo decir "se la administró una dosis de tranquilizante"
Sí podríamos decir "se la administraron" porque aquí *la* es la dosis y complemento directo, y *se *sería el complemento directo, sustituyendo a quien administraron la dosis.
Por favor, si estoy equivocada, os agradecería vuestras correcciones.


----------



## NewdestinyX

I have to concur with those who've mentioned that the original sentence in question was an error and should have been written as a 'pasiva refleja' with no object pronoun. Se Passive is used to express 'things' and 'actions'. The Se Impersonal is used mostly to refer to people or personified objects. There are of course exceptions to that -- but those exception wouldn't apply to this sentence.

In the Se Passive, when you take away the logical subject (direct object from the active voice) -- it doesn't get replaced with any object pronoun - where in the SE Impersonal it does get replaced.

_Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida._
This hormone is considered an illegal substance.

_Se considera (como) una sustancia prohibida._
*It* is considered an illegal substance. The 'it' (logical/grammatical subject of passive) is implicit in the SE Passive -- no need for an object pronoun to stand in for "esta hormona" when it is removed. And adding 'como' could take away some potential ambiguity.

Now when you use a SE Impersonal structure and you wish to remove it -- an object pronoun must stand in for it. It's in this syntax where you often find, in the entire Spanish Speaking world (except Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay y Chile) the acceptable leísmo for male animate objects. Sometimes for the female as well. This is NOT just a Spain thing either - in this case. The use of le for lo here is to avoid ambiguities which is why it's used all over the world.
_Se respeta a los ancianos._
One respects one's elders.

_Se *les* respeta._ (In Argentina and the Southern Cone: _Se *los* respeta_.)
*They* are respected.

In SE Impersonal you must replace the logical subject with an object pronoun. For 3rd person -- LE and LES are preferred except as noted above.

But as I stated in the beginning -- _"Se le/la considera una sustancia prohibida"_ in *not correct* when replacing 'esta hormona' in the original sentence. Pasiva refleja must be used, prescriptively speaking, which needs no object pronoun to replace 'esta hormona'.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## Bocha

> *NewDestiny*
> _Se le/la considera una sustancia prohibida"_ in *not correct* when replacing 'esta hormona' in the original sentence.


 
I do not agree.

La cocaína no se puede comercializar libremente. Se *la *considera una sustancia prohibida.


----------



## carzante

Realmente ni siquiera el DPD deja claro y diáfano el dilema. Como siempre, aquí intento aportar la original visión de las cosas de un aficionado.  

Empiezo por la oración sin pronombres, para verlo más claro con un ejemplito:

Esa hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida. *Pasiva refleja* (sujeto = esa hormona, necesariamente concuerda en número con el verbo), con atributo o compl. predicativo -como queráis llamarle a "una sustancia prohibida"-; yo entiendo que el verbo es casi casi copulativo, de hecho, sólo funciona como vínculo entre los sintagmas nominales. El atributo/predicativo no tiene por qué concordar (como cuando decimos "estas vacaciones son un aburrimiento").

Pero ¡ojo! Lo malo es que al introducirla por *se* y emplear un pronombre átono *cambia totalmente la estructura*:

Se *la *considera una sustancia prohibida. El verbo se hace *impersonal*, y el sujeto de la oración anterior se convierte en OD (fijaos en que ahora ya no concuerda: "se _las _considera..."). ¿Qué ha pasado con "una sustancia prohibida"? En realidad, sigue desempeñando una función atributiva o algo así (?)

Con todo este rollo, creo que al pasar esta oración a masculino quedaría "se *lo *considera..." y no "se le considera". Pero (¡gran drama!) esta forma me suena tan bien o mejor que aquélla.  Sólo estoy seguro de que nunca será _se le considera_...* porque *hormona *es de género femenino.

Estoy igual que al principio... ¡o peor!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Las pasivas se refieren a *cosas o acciones*, el sustantivo que designa la cosa o la acción actúa como *sujeto GRAMATICAL*, se esperan lluvias, etc.
> La referencia a *personas* o la ausencia de referencia a cosas o a acciones  son propias de la construcción *IMPERSONAL*, se respeta a los ancianos y el sustantivo que designa a las personas funciona como complemento *DIRECTO*.


Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Ivy29 en eso. Se usan la SE pasiva y SE Impersonal para situaciones diferentes.


Bocha said:


> I do not agree.
> 
> La cocaína no se puede comercializar libremente. Se *la *considera una sustancia prohibida.



As you well know -- I'm no fan of correcting natives so all I have to bring is what is taught prescriptively. In a SE Impersonal, LA or LO have to be understood as people/animate and not things. With things the LA or LO would at best be redundant. 

You can say "Gente la considera una sustancia prohibida." Then the 'la' is clearly a thing (grammatically feminine).

Se la considera una sustancia prohibida" can only be understood grammatically as "Ella, alguna _persona_, es considerada..." y no "Ello/La cosa es considerada..."

Cuando se quiere omitir una cosa que es el sujeto gramatical de una oración pasiva, hay que usar la Se Pasiva y no hay ninguna necesidad que se (la?) represente con un pronombre; al menos según mis libros de gramática y las definiciones de la RAE las que ya se (las?) han colgado. Poner 'la' en nuestra oración del hilo no sería diferente que las que he marcado arriba con .

Se considera una sustancia prohibida = Alguna cosa, no nombrada, es considerada (como) una sustancia prohibida.

Si una oración puede convertirse en pasiva tradicional con SER no es un SE Impersonal -- y SE Pasiva no lleva pronombres de OD.

¿Es posible que esta pronombre superfluo se use en el Cono Sur pero no en otros lugares?


----------



## hosec

Hola:

*Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida*

He visto que a lo largo de este extenso hilo se le ha dado vueltas a la posibilidad de que *se* sea morfema de pasividad refleja o de impersonalidad, y de que hay opiniones enfrentadas que le dan a *esta* *hormona* la función de sujeto o de objeto directo.
Desde mi punto de vista, se trata de una estructura pasivo-refleja, pero entiendo que haya gente que opine que la estructura es impersonal ya que las pasivas reflejas y las impersonales con *se* _pueden ser idénticas formal y semánticamente._
Una _impersonal con *se*_ se realiza con el verbo en singular y _generalmente_ no lleva OD sin preposición "a", y semánticamente, por lo cual es impersonal, se deja de emitir el agente de la acción (no sé quién considera sustancias prohibidas las hormonas). En el ejemplo, todo se cumple, exepto lo del OD sin preposición "a". En todo caso, _esta hormona_ podría ser considerado OD por su condición de _paciente_ del verbo, y por ello permite el incremento de "la".

En el caso de las pasivas reflejas,  el sujeto es semánticamente igual a un OD, esto es, es paciente del verbo; por lo que, si consideramos _esta hormona_ como sujeto de la pasiva refleja, no estamos variando absolutamente nada nuestra interpretación semántica: seguimos teniendo el paciente del verbo "considerar". Además, las estructuras pasivas reflejas, que tienen sujeto no agente, no emiten quién realiza la acción (por lo que desde un punto de vista estrictamente semántico, se pueden considerar impersonales (ojo: no digo que sean gramaticalmente impersonales, sino semánticamente).

Es decir: formal y semánticamente, las impersonales con _se_ y las pasivas reflejas en singular _pueden ser idénticas_. Por lo que estaría justificada la aparición de "la" para patentizar la presencia de un OD (*Se la* /= esta hormona -OD-/ *considera una sustancia prohibida*) y estaríamos en el seno de una impersonal con _se_; pero también sería posible no cambiar nada por pronombre si la vemos como pasiva refleja (*Se considera una sustancia prohibida* /esta hormona = Sujeto paciente/).

Ufff... ¡Vaya párrafo! No sé si habré sido capaz de hacerme entender. Necesito relajarme. A partir de mañana cierro por vacaciones.


Ah, en cuanto a lo de "se le", se constata desde orígenes, pero se consideraría un error en casi cualquier lugar al tener un antecedente femenino.

Saludos prevacacionales.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Mantengo mi punto de vista y creo que la gramática prescriptiva (la RAE) apoya mi entendimiento. Y en la usanza también:

 Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,370* *Spanish* pages for * "se considera una sustancia"*. 
Web Results *1* - *8* of about *8* *Spanish* pages for * "se la considera una sustancia"*.

Si se usa -- entonces es un uso superfluo de un pronombre de OD. Mantengo que un SE Impersonal, gramaticalmente, solo puede llevar 'sujetos lógicos' que llevan 'a' personal o que no usan ningún sujeto lógico.

Otra prueba:
Se respeta a los ancianos/a la madre/a Susana. ?? *correctos*
Se considera *a* esta hormona una sustancia prohibida. ?? *incorrecto*.
*A* esta hormona se *la* considera una sustancia prohibida. ??  según mis fuentes -- no es correcto.

Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.
Esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida.
Se considera (como) una sustancia prohibida.
La consideran una sustancia prohibida.

I agree that the 'la' may be used -- even widely by some regions but I can't find any sources to back up that it is prescriptively correct. Can anyone show me a source that would support any of the ones I marked  above?

Thanks in advance,
Grant


----------



## Bocha

> NewDestiny
> Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.
> Esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida.
> Se considera (como) una sustancia prohibida.
> La consideran una sustancia prohibida.


 
_Esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida._
*Agreed*

_Esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida._
*Not at all. *Maybe (though weird anyway) with a comma after _hormona_, otherwise "A esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida"


_Se considera (como) una sustancia prohibida.__ _*Agreed*
also
Se la considera (como) una sustancia prohibida.


_La consideran una sustancia prohibida._ *Agreed*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> _Esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida._
> *Not at all. *Maybe (though weird anyway) with a comma after _hormona_, otherwise "A esta hormona la consideran una sustancia prohibida"




Por favor explícame cómo se puede marcar "esta hormona' con un 'a' personal.

Mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala.
Mi chaqueta la dejaron en la sala.
A mi chaqueta la dejaron en la sala.
A esta hormona la consideran..... ????? creo que 

Son iguales sintácticamente las últimas dos. ¿no?

Y he aquí lo que dice la RAE. No admiten el uso de complemento directo de cosas con SE Impersonal.

*2.1. *
*a) * En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), *con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición a* (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_); 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes _(en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).


----------



## nanda_fer99

Excelentes conclusiones zhgn! Gracias por resumirlo tan bien! Con respecto al numeral tres, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo y con horusankh en que "esta hormona" es C.D. por estas razones:
1) puede remplarzarse únicamente con un pronombre de objeto directo (o indirecto "le" para los leístas)
2) se ha determinado que es una frase impersonal, por lo tanto el sujeto no es específico ( y se entiende que el sujeto es "el público o la gente en Australia)
3) se confirma al cambiar a la voz activa que es C.D.:
[La genta] en Australia considera esta hormona una sustancia prohibida.

Excelente tema! Gracias! 
l


----------



## NewdestinyX

Creo que la RAE nos muestra por qué 'se la considera una..' les parece correcto a algunos.

Del DPD: SE 2.2bDe acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; *no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa*, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, *la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja*: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).​Y entonces nuestro verbo "considerar" será como estos:

*2.3.* Algunos verbos transitivos, como _nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares, admiten ambas construcciones y pueden dar lugar, sin reparos, a oraciones de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado; así, tan correcta es la oración de pasiva refleja _«Se elegirán los alcaldes por voto popular»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.88), donde _los alcaldes_ es el sujeto paciente de _se elegirán,_ como la oración impersonal _«Se elegirá a las autoridades de la institución para el período 1997-1998»_ (_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 23.4.97), que carece de sujeto gramatical y en la que _las autoridades_ es el complemento directo de _se elegirá_. Suele preferirse, en estos casos, la construcción impersonal, porque al ser imposible su interpretación reflexiva o recíproca no da lugar a enunciados ambiguos. Lo que no debe hacerse es mezclar ambas construcciones: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«Se elegirán a los cargos del partido» _(_Nación_ [C. Rica] 27.11.96); debió decirse _Se elegirán los cargos_ o _Se elegirá a los cargos_.​


----------



## Bocha

_Mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala._
A la oración le falta una pata, definitivamente .
A mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala.


Mi chaqueta, la dejaste en la sala.


----------



## carzante

Bocha said:


> _Mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala._
> A la oración le falta una pata, definitivamente.
> 
> A mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala.
> Mi chaqueta, la dejaste en la sala.



No acabo de entender el uso que haces de la coma. Fíjate que el DPD da varios ejemplos de oraciones con complemento directo/indirecto que convive con su correspondiente pronombre átono, y no pone coma en ninguna de ellas:

*5.2. *Si el complemento tónico no es un pronombre personal y aparece antepuesto al verbo, también es obligatoria la coaparición del pronombre átono, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _A tu hermano lo vi en el cine_ (no *_A tu hermano vi en el cine_);  _La tarta la__ llevo yo_ (no *_La tarta llevo yo_); _A mi madre le he dicho la verdad_ (no *_A mi madre he dicho la verdad)_; _A Juan le han denegado la beca_ (no *_A Juan han denegado la beca_). Deben diferenciarse estas construcciones, con el complemento tónico antepuesto y coaparición del pronombre átono, de aquellas en que la anteposición del complemento es enfática, contrastiva, en las que no coaparece el pronombre átono: _Un libro te daré, y no dos_ (y no _*Un libro te lo daré, y no dos_).

Otra cosa sería: "¿Mi chaqueta? ¡La dejaste en la sala!"

Respecto a la preposición "a", al no introducir persona, supongo que su uso dependerá de la proximidad afectiva o personificación del referente:

*e) * Los nombres comunes de animales se usan con preposición o sin ella en función de la mayor o menor *proximidad afectiva* existente entre el hablante y el animal: _Suelta al caballo para que corra_ (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente a_ Suelta el caballo para que corra _(menor proximidad afectiva). Por esta razón es muy frecuente el uso de la preposición con los nombres que designan animales domésticos, mientras que los nombres que designan animales no domésticos normalmente no admiten la preposición.
*f) * Ante nombres de cosa, el uso de la preposición depende del *grado de personificación del referente*: _Esperó (a) la muerte con serenidad_.

En fin, que la lengua es más flexible de lo que las normas parecen dar a entender.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> _Mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala._
> A la oración le falta una pata, definitivamente .
> A mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala.



No, I cannot accept this as presciptively correct or 'aconsejable' for foreigners. The RAE and all grammar sources say this is a non-standard usage and should be avoided. It's a regionalism to put that 'a' there. Prescriptively speaking personal 'a' can only mark a defined person or personified noun. Or 'a' can mark a prepositional complement or indirect complement. "chaqueta" in that sentence is none of the above. It is an inanimate direct object which doesn't take personal 'a'.  My original sentence is the norm in the majority of Spanish spoken. I can accept the "a mi chaqueta" and the "se la considera una.." only as regionalisms -- but there are certainly many regionalisms that speakers use every day and are considered correct in that region. One benefit of a forum like this is to learn and find out what the 'standard' Spanish is around the world and differentiate it from reigionalisms. My only suggestion is that students don't learn regionalisms as the norm for themselves unless they are planning to spend a lot of time in that region.




> Mi chaqueta, la dejaste en la sala.


The comma is not needed there; not wrong, just not needed.


----------



## Bocha

> NewDestinyX
> But prescriptively speaking personal 'a' can only mark a defined person or personified noun.


 
True most of the time, but:

El aceite reemplaza *a* la manteca en la receta.

La C sigue *a* la B en la secuencia alfabética.

La araña acorraló *a*l insecto en el extremo de su tela.

La tradición considera *a* la manzana como la fruta más sana.

La preposición precede *a*l artículo para evitar la ambigüedad.

(El castellano tiene por naturaleza horror a la ambigüedad y en estos casos la preposición indica sin lugar a dudas cuál es el sujeto y cuál el OD)

Por lo demás, todos te entenderán si las usas sin preposición, creo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

In defense of Bocha and others of you who have supported the original sentence with 'la' (and not 'le') -  I think that one thing I have to emphasize and give credance to with regard to using the SE Impersonal with direct objects that are _things_ -- is that our verb in the sentence of this thread is 'considerar'. And the RAE does make reference to several verbs like 'eligir', nombrar, seleccionar, contratar and other similar verbs which would allow both the pasiva refleja and impersonal structures.

Since I have been the one to most strongly stand against this usage I should come to a middle ground and admit that 'considerar' is a verb like those listed by the RAE that I've put above. I do not think a verb like 'llevar' or 'agarrar' would allow Se Impersonal with a direct object being a thing. 

Creo que no sería posible decir:

Al libro se lo llevó a su escuela. [lo=libro]
Se lo llevó a su escuela. [lo = libro]
El libro se lo llevó a su escuela.
Se llevó a su escuela. (entendido-->el libro)
Lo llevaron a su escuela. (entendido-->el libro)


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> True most of the time, but:
> 
> El aceite reemplaza *a* la manteca en la receta.
> 
> La C sigue *a* la B en la secuencia alfabética.
> 
> La araña acorraló *a*l insecto en el extremo de su tela.
> 
> La tradición considera *a* la manzana como la fruta más sana.
> 
> La preposición precede *a*l artículo para evitar la ambigüedad.
> 
> (El castellano tiene por naturaleza horror a la ambigüedad y en estos casos la preposición indica sin lugar a dudas cuál es el sujeto y cuál el OD)
> 
> Por lo demás, todos te entenderán si las usas sin preposición, creo.



I'm pretty sure that, for a few of those, the 'a' is a preposition that goes with the verb -- but even if it's there to grammatically prevent an ambiguity -- it doesn't disprove that personal 'a' cannot be placed before 'chaqueta' as you tried to offer. (unless it's a regionalism of some sort). It is not prescribed and shouldn't be imitated by foreign students. That's the main point I was making with that example and as it relates to the topic of the thread - - personal 'a' can't be used to mark 'esta hormona' either.


----------



## sendai

*A* mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala. 
La cocaína no se puede comercializar libremente. Se *la* considera una sustancia prohibida. 
 
Estas frases son normales y correctas en Argentina. Entiendo que puedan sonar raras en otros países, pero les aseguro que son de lo más común acá, en cualquier registro (formal, periodístico, literario, coloquial, etc.). A mí también me sonaban raras hace un año, pero bueno, el oído se acostumbra con el tiempo. 

No entiendo la vehemencia dirigida contra Bocha.  ¿Acaso tiene que justificar su uso de su lengua materna cuando hay 40 millones de argentinos que hablan igual?


----------



## NewdestinyX

sendai said:


> *A* mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala.
> La cocaína no se puede comercializar libremente. Se *la* considera una sustancia prohibida.
> 
> Estas frases son normales y correctas en Argentina. Entiendo que puedan sonar raras en otros países, pero les aseguro que son de lo más común acá, en cualquier registro (formal, periodístico, literario, coloquial, etc.). A mí también me sonaban raras hace un año, pero bueno, el oído se acostumbra con el tiempo.
> 
> No entiendo la vehemencia dirigida contra Bocha.  ¿Acaso tiene que justificar su uso de su lengua materna cuando hay 40 millones de argentinos que hablan igual?



Tu punto de vista me importa, Sendai. Pero sos el primero en ofrecer que tal uso podría ser un regionalismo. Y mea culpa -- se me sigue olvidando donde vive Bocha hasta la mitad del hilo. Bocha, lo siento. Si mis argumentos tuvieron 'vehemencia' fue por una falta de mi memoria de donde vivís, compadre.

Supongo, Sendai, que no coincidiríamos en que el número de gente que usa una sintaxis es una base para establecer lo que es "estándar" o "prescrito". Dejame evitar la palabra 'correcto' en estos argumentos. No creo que debamos tener que aceptar ser enseñado un regionalismo, como normal o prescrito, sin que alguien nos señale. Mi esperanza es recibir consejos que representan la usanza más común. Soy estudiante de español. Pero sé que en mi propio idioma hay cosas que digo que puede que no sean estándar y simplemente no lo sé. Esto podría ser uno de aquellos casos. Ahora sé que tales oraciones son perfectamente normales en Argentina. 

Gracias Bocha y Sendai,
Grant


----------



## Rayines

Aquí algunos ejemplos del Banco de Datos de la RAE, extraídos de textos de España, donde es usada la preposició (cliqueando en la parte azul aparece el ejemplo):
....en la que se considera a los electrones de un metal.....
En la práctica, se considera a la vegetación potencial como sinónimo...
A uno y otro lado del Atlántico se considera a la geografía como una disciplina........
....los primeros planteamientos de definición de la sociedad posindustrial pueden seguir siendo válidos si se considera a ésta finiquitada y suplantada...
2 TCEE originario, por lo que no se considera a dicha protección como objetivo......
 Hoy día se considera a la diabetes como un síndrome (reunión...........


----------



## tazx

Coincido con jmartins.
"Se le considera" yo sólo lo usaría para referirme a un hombre; y aún en este caso creo que lo estrictamente correcto sería usar "lo".

En esta frase tenemos un objeto directo, no creo que se pueda usar "le" en ningún caso (ni como leísmo admitido), puesto que "la hormona" es femenino.


----------



## sendai

Hola. Como ya sabés, yo creo que muchas veces no sirve de mucho hablar de correcto/incorrecto. Pero estamos de acuerdo en una cosa: "Se la considera" le va a sonar rara a mucho gente, así si yo tuviera que redactar algo para todo el mundo hispanohablante, diría "se considera" porque esa expresión se usa y se entiende en todas partes.  Digamos que es una construcción más "neutra". (De hecho, yo nunca digo "se la considera" en un contexto como el de este hilo. No me sale. Pero la entiendo.)

Me vale tu argumento
Te recomiendo que no hables así en México. jeje 

Gracias, NewdestinyX.


----------



## NewdestinyX

sendai said:


> Hola. Como ya sabés, yo creo que muchas veces no sirve de mucho hablar de correcto/incorrecto. Pero estamos de acuerdo en una cosa: "Se la considera" le va a sonar rara a muchoa gente, así si yo tuviera que redactar algo para todo el mundo hispanohablante, diría "se considera" porque esa expresión se usa y se entiende en todas partes.  Digamos que es una construcción más "neutra". (De hecho, yo nunca digo "se la considera" en un contexto como el de este hilo. No me sale. Pero la entiendo.)



Entendido...



> Me vale tu argumento
> Te recomiendo que no hables así en México. jeje


Oh no.. Shoot.. I was hoping to express "I value your point/input". I thought 'me vale' was used for that. How would you naturally say -- "I value your input.. and what would a Mexican hear with my phrase there.. ;-)


----------



## sendai

Hi. Don't worry, I understood you.  You should open a new thread for the question.


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Inés por los ejemplos del Banco de  "se considera a" veo que la mitad provienen de España y el 25 % de México.

En cuanto a _se la considera como_

_Pero a la mujer sola no únicamente no __se la considera como__ parte del grupo social cohesionado... (prensa, España)_
_la mujer continúa siendo el segundón del sistema, subalterno __se la considera como__ individuo sano, subalterno  (prensa, España)_
_Habitualmente __se la considera como__ la entidad fiscalizadora del buen uso del átomo (prensa España)_
_(a la familia) se la considera como__ un sistema abierto, que tiene unstructura y un funcionamiento y está integrada por personas con orientaciones (revista de psicología, Chile)_
_A Bira ... __se la considera como__ una empresa modelo... (prensa Quito)_
_la Rochalimaea henselae, (hoy Bartonella) y por ello hoy en día __se la considera como__ el principal agente infeccioso (Medicina, Perú)_
_Cada vez que escribo sobre la "obra gráfica impresa", sobre esa tenaz difusora del arte, me siento incómodo. En nuestro país __se la considera como__ una sirviente de la obra única (ABC Cultural, España)_
_la noticia sobre el eventual Gobierno de Solidaridad en Polonia no tuvo una repercusión espectacular, sobre todo porque __se la considera como__ algo natural, resultado de lo ocurrido hasta ahora (ABC, España)_
_La neurona puede tener 2 m. de longitud y más (piénsese en la inervación de las extremidades de los grandes mamíferos), y después de Ramón y Cajal __se la considera como__ unidad anatómica (Atlas de Biología, España)_
_Quizá por extensión, ya que la RI forma parte esencial del proceso, también a ésta __se la considera como__ respuesta (Principios de Psicología, España)_

Parece también que el uso regional está bastante extendido.

Volviendo a la ambigüedad:

_La crónica considera falsa la historia._
_La crónica considera falsa a la historia._
_La historia considera falsa la crónica._
_La historia considera falsa a la crónica._

_A la crónica, la historia la considera falsa._
_La crónica, la historia la considera falsa._
_A la historia, la crónica la considera falsa._
_La historia, la crónica la considera falsa._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bocha said:


> Gracias Inés por los ejemplos del Banco de  "se considera a" veo que la mitad provienen de España y el 25 % de México.
> 
> En cuanto a _se la considera como_
> 
> _Pero a la mujer sola no únicamente no __se la considera como__ parte del grupo social cohesionado... (prensa, España)_
> _la mujer continúa siendo el segundón del sistema, subalterno __se la considera como__ individuo sano, subalterno  (prensa, España)_



These two examples are about a specific person which is always used with personal 'a'. The Impersonal is common here. The other examples in your list would indeed be examples of the option to use Impersonal where the normal and most common would be to use SE Passive. Good challenge. It's become clear to me that 'considerar' is a verb like 'eleigir' and 'seleccionar' and I think that's why the use may be somewhat more extended than with other verbs.

{{I had another example here that I asked for your input on, Bocha, but I should take it to a new Thread. Would you be willing to give me your input on the thread: "Se la____" in SE Impersonal-->la=thing}}

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Jeromed

NewdestinyX said:


> The other example would indeed be examples of the option to use Impersonal where the normal and most common would be to use SE Passive.
> 
> Bocha, you saw my examples with 'llevar' a few posts back. Would you also say something like. "Se la llevó a su padre." (la=caja, o alguna cosa así). Or would Argentinians in that case prefer. Se llevó. ?
> 
> THanks,
> Grant


 
It's not advisable to use se passive in the example you quote.  In that case, 'se' could be mistaken for a reflexive pronoun ("she considers herself")

In "se la llevó a su padre," 'se' is a redundant IO. It stands in for 'le' and is redundant to "a su padre."


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> It's not advisable to use se passive in the example you quote.  In that case, 'se' could be mistaken for a reflexive pronoun ("she considers herself")



Yes -- that's exactly the point. The SE Impersonal, locked in 3rd person singular was exactly designed to dispel the ambiguities potential in using a SE Passive with people. in those first two examples from the Banco de Datos that Bocha cited, my issue was that using the 'la' between 'se' and the 'verb' was normal because there was a specific 'mujer' referred to in each of them. The other 4 examples he gave were examples that 'break' the rule, as it were.



> In "se la llevó a su padre," 'se' is a redundant IO. It stands in for 'le' and is redundant to "a su padre."



Yes it's a bad example since 'llevar' takes an indirect object as well -- even though I was using 'a su padre' as a prepositional complement of destination. But it's a bad example to make my point and I'm going to move the question to a new thread anyway.

Grant


----------



## carzante

Jeromed said:


> It's not advisable to use se passive in the example you quote.  In that case, 'se' could be mistaken for a reflexive pronoun ("she considers herself")
> 
> In "se la llevó a su padre," 'se' is a redundant IO. It stands in for 'le' and is redundant to "a su padre."





NewdestinyX said:


> Yes -- that's exactly the point. The SE Impersonal, locked in 3rd person singular was exactly designed to dispel the ambiguities potential in using a SE Passive with people. in those first two examples from the Banco de Datos that Bocha cited, my issue was that using the 'la' between 'se' and the 'verb' was normal because there was a specific 'mujer' referred to in each of them. The other 4 examples he gave were examples that 'break' the rule, as it were.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a bad example since 'llevar' takes an indirect object as well -- even though I was using 'a su padre' as a prepositional complement of destination. But it's a bad example to make my point and I'm going to move the question to a new thread anyway.



In the sentence "se la llevó a su padre", 'se llevó' could be considered as a pronominal verb, thus 'se' would not be any object (direct or indirect) nor a mark of an impersonal sentence.

So I think there is no redundance. Or am I absolutely wrong, maybe? 

Please correct me any mistakes at writing.


----------



## NewdestinyX

carzante said:


> In the sentence "se la llevó a su padre", 'se llevó' could be considered as a pronominal verb, thus 'se' would not be any object (direct or indirect) nor a mark of an impersonal sentence.
> 
> So I think there is no redundance. Or am I absolutely wrong, maybe?
> 
> Please correct me any mistakes at writing.



No you're not wrong, Carzante. "Llevar" is a bad verb to use with this syntax because it can, as you stated, be used pronominally as well. So I tried to find an example for my new thread that was rarely used pronominally nor with an indirect object -- that's hard. ;-) "Considerar" is rarely used pronominally or with an indirect object so it was a good test for our analysis here. I used 'encontrar' in the new thread to test this usage.

I also confused the issue with my example -- in that 'a su padre' could also be an indirect object (the SE then being a redundant IO) or a 'destination' (prepositional complement and not indirect object)-- more ambiguities. Thanks for your input though and you're right on with your assessment from my vantage point!

Grant


----------



## Jeromed

carzante said:


> In the sentence "se la llevó a su padre", 'se llevó' could be considered as a pronominal verb, thus 'se' would not be any object (direct or indirect) nor a mark of an impersonal sentence.
> 
> So I think there is no redundance. Or am I absolutely wrong, maybe?
> 
> Please correct me any mistakes at writing.


 
I'm pretty sure you're wrong. "Él se llevó (la cosa) a su padre" does not make sense in any variety of Spanish.


----------



## carzante

Jeromed said:


> I'm pretty sure you're wrong. "Él se llevó (la cosa) a su padre" does not make sense in any variety of Spanish.



"Media hora más tarde y cansado ya de discutir, don Ataúlfo salía indignado del local y se llevaba sus buenas quejas al alcalde..."


*se *llevaba = verbo pronominal. Este "se" no se refiere al alcalde (si así fuera, debería ser un "le", que por otra parte, también sería posible)

sus buenas quejas = OD

al alcalde = OI

No es una construcción tan extraña es español, y es frecuente con el verbo pronominal en infinitivo o gerundio.

Saludos, foreros


----------



## NewdestinyX

Jeromed said:


> I'm pretty sure you're wrong. "Él se llevó (la cosa) a su padre" does not make sense in any variety of Spanish.



Since -- 'a su padre' can be interpreted as either an indirect object or a prepositional complement (as a destination = to where Dad's standing) let's change it to a prepositional complement that's clearly a destination and could never be an indirect object. Let's change it to 'al banco' and change the direct object to 'el dinero'. 

Now, Jeromed, llevarse is used pronominally to mean "to take away with oneself'. In english we say: "Please, take it with you." This is "Por favor llévatelo" in Spanish. Makes perfect sense -- and that's the verb "llevarse" and not "llevar". 

If we take away the potential redundancy of an indirect object then let's explore this:

Se llevó el dinero al banco. = He took (away) the money (with him) to the bank. 

With llevarse there's always a sense of "taking away" even though it's not expressly said -- even in the English the 'away' is not necessary but implied as is the concept of 'with himself' is implied as you would likely not use 'llevarse' to express this context:

He asked John to take the money to the clerk.
Pido que Juan le llevara el dinero a la empleada. ("llevarse" would be pretty unlikely here)

Since the money is not moving totally away -- but to a shorter destination 'llevar' rather than 'llevarse' would be preferred. 

In the original sentence 'llevarse' could be used but you'd need a 'le' to stand in for 'a su padre'

Se le llevó la cosa a su padre. = (either)
llevarse: He took the thing (away with him) to his father. (though this one seems a stretch)
llevar: The thing was taken to his father. (this is a more likely tanslation)


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> In defense of Bocha and others of you who have supported the original sentence with 'la' (and not 'le') - I think that one thing I have to emphasize and give credance to with regard to using the SE Impersonal with direct objects that are _things_ -- is that our verb in the sentence of this thread is 'considerar'. And the RAE does make reference to several verbs like 'eligir', nombrar, seleccionar, contratar and other similar verbs which would allow both the pasiva refleja and impersonal structures.
> 
> Since I have been the one to most strongly stand against this usage I should come to a middle ground and admit that 'considerar' is a verb like those listed by the RAE that I've put above. I do not think a verb like 'llevar' or 'agarrar' would allow Se Impersonal with a direct object being a thing.
> 
> Creo que no sería posible decir:
> 
> Al libro se lo llevó a su escuela. [lo=libro]
> Se lo llevó a su escuela. [lo = libro]
> El libro se lo llevó a su escuela.
> Se llevó a su escuela. (entendido-->el libro)
> Lo llevaron a su escuela. (entendido-->el libro)


 

Se la considera tóxica is correct and I agree with Bocha 100%.
You must remember than in the passive the subject > DO. 

La hormona se considera una substancia tóxica.
Se la considera una susbstancia tóxica.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Se la considera tóxica is correct and I agree with Bocha 100%.
> You must remember than in the passive the subject > DO.
> 
> La hormona se considera una substancia tóxica.
> Se la considera una susbstancia tóxica.
> 
> Ivy29



El problema en esta discusión ha sido que la RAE no apoya "se la considera tóxica" cuando la/lo/las/los=cosa(s) - por lo general. Ojo.. Reconoce la RAE que se extiende la usanza de oraciones como estas en el Cono Sur -- pero dice que "no es aconsejable" esta usanza por lo general. (según el DPD). Haber dicho eso -- La RAE también dice que hay algunos verbos como 'elegir', 'seleccionar', etc.. que aceptan el uso de SE Impersonal  cuando el OD es una cosa. Estos casos son raros pero es posible que 'considerar' es uno de estos casos.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> El problema en esta discusión ha sido que la RAE no apoya "se la considera tóxica" cuando la/lo/las/los=cosa(s) - por lo general. Ojo.. Reconoce la RAE que se extiende la usanza de oraciones como estas en el Cono Sur -- pero dice que "no es aconsejable" esta usanza por lo general. (según el DPD). Haber dicho eso -- La RAE también dice que hay algunos verbos como 'elegir', 'seleccionar', etc.. que aceptan el uso de SE Impersonal cuando el OD es una cosa. Estos casos son raros pero es posible que 'considerar' es uno de estos casos.


 

Mira el orden :
*La hormona es considerada una sustancia tóxica*: (No se menciona el agente) (POR los investigadores)
( se pasiva reflexiva con el marcador de 'se' pasiva.
la hormona *se *considera una sustancia tóxica=
Se considera la hormona una sustancia tóxica =
Se la ( replaces (hormona) considera una sustancia tóxica=
Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.

Ivy29


----------



## tazx

zhgrn said:


> ¡Gracias por todas sus respuestas! Sobre todo, gracias a *horusankh* y *Pitt*.
> 
> Pero, todavía no he entendido totalmente. Lo que sé y no sé ahora gracias a su ayuda :
> 
> 1. *En Australia se la considera una sustancia prohibida*.
> 
> 
> 2. *En Australia se le considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> Es leísmo el 'le' usado en lugar del 'la', quizás menos *NO *correcto.
> 
> 3. *En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida.*
> 
> DO¿what is considered? verb refl. passive = is considered CC¿How is it considered?
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo lo veo así, de colores.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Mira el orden :
> *La hormona es considerada una sustancia tóxica*: (No se menciona el agente) (POR los investigadores)
> ( se pasiva reflexiva con el marcador de 'se' pasiva.
> la hormona *se *considera una sustancia tóxica=
> Se considera la hormona una sustancia tóxica =
> Se la ( replaces (hormona) considera una sustancia tóxica=
> Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.
> 
> Ivy29



No. Lo siento. No puedo coincidir. Tu análisis no parece consistente con un uso de la pasiva refleja. El la pasiva refleja con SE -- el CD de la voz activa se convierte en un sujeto gramatical. En este momento ya no es CD -- sino un sujeto (que concerda en número con el verbo). Los CD no tienen el poder para cambiar el número del verbo. Dado que es así -- no tiene que respresentarse con un pronombre cuando *se omite*. Por las mismas razones que no usé '_se lo omite_' al final de mi oración previa. Una 'cosa' funcionando como sujeto de una oración -- simplemente es 'ello'. Y 'ello' no se usa como pronombre de sujeto. Por eso -- con tal de que este objeto (de cosa) lo mencionan en algún lugar en el contexto -- salvo en el Cono Sur - no es necesario representarlo cuando se omite. 

Se considera esta hormona una.....
Se considera una...... = "Ella, la cosa," es considerada una....
Se la considera una.... = "Ella, la persona o algo animado," es considerada una....---ó--- Gente/Uno la (una persona) considera una....

--Ahora pues.. si el verbo 'considerar' puede considerarse en el grupo de verbos (eligir, seleccionar, etc..) que admite la RAE los que pueden estar en Pasiva Refleja y SE Impersonal (con cosas como CD) entonces puedo aceptar este entendimiento:

Se la considera una... = Gente/Uno la (una cosa) considera una... (Se Impersonal)

Pero gramaticalmente, en la pasiva refleja, una 'cosa' (sujeto gramatical), al omitirse, no lleva pronombre de CD para reemplazarlo -- puesto que el sujeto gramatical es tácito en la sintáxis de 3ra persona singular o plural.


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Mira el orden :
> *La hormona es considerada una sustancia tóxica*: (No se menciona el agente) (POR los investigadores)
> ( se pasiva reflexiva con el marcador de 'se' pasiva.
> la hormona *se *considera una sustancia tóxica=
> Se considera la hormona una sustancia tóxica =
> Se la ( replaces (hormona) considera una sustancia tóxica=
> Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Que yo sepa son posibles las dos interpretaciones:

Pasiva refleja:
Se considera la hormona [Sujeto] una sustancia tóxica.

Impersonal SE:
Se considera la hormona [C.D.] una sustancia tóxica >
La hormona se la considera una sustancia tóxica >
Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.

Pero si se trata de una cosa (la hormona) según el DPD se prefiere la interpretación como Pasiva refleja.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No. Lo siento. No puedo coincidir. Tu análisis no parece consistente con un uso de la pasiva refleja. El la pasiva refleja con SE -- el CD de la voz activa se convierte en un sujeto gramatical. En este momento ya no es CD -- sino un sujeto (que concerda en número con el verbo). Los CD no tienen el poder para cambiar el número del verbo. Dado que es así -- no tiene que respresentarse con un pronombre cuando *se omite*. Por las mismas razones que no usé '_se lo omite_' al final de mi oración previa. Una 'cosa' funcionando como sujeto de una oración -- simplemente es 'ello'. Y 'ello' no se usa como pronombre de sujeto. Por eso -- con tal de que este objeto (de cosa) lo mencionan en algún lugar en el contexto -- salvo en el Cono Sur - no es necesario representarlo cuando se omite


.

*Debes repasar el verbo 'considerar'* con cláusulas mínimas en posición pedicativa (sin verbo).

Pedro es considerado genial por los estudiantes.

(A Pedro) = LO consideran ( clítico de objeto diecto) que correponde con los rasgos morfológicos del antencedente.

Los estudiantes lo consideran un profesor genial.
Los estudiantes lo consideran a Pedro un profesor genial. (reduplicación de DO).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa son posibles las dos interpretaciones:
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> Se considera la hormona [Sujeto] una sustancia tóxica.
> 
> Impersonal SE:
> Se considera la hormona [C.D.] una sustancia tóxica >
> La hormona se la considera una sustancia tóxica >
> Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.
> 
> Pero si se trata de una cosa (la hormona) según el DPD se prefiere la interpretación como Pasiva refleja.


 
'SE' impersonal es con *personas o cosas* personificadas precedidos de 'a' personal (DO).

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Se la ( replaces (hormona) considera una sustancia tóxica=
> Se la considera una sustancia tóxica.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Otra vez: Se la considera una sustancia tóxica. (¡tu ejemplo!)

"la hormona" no es una cosa personificada. Sin embargo es posible la construcción impersonal con SE. Si el verbo está en la 3a persona singular siempre son posibles las dos interpretaciones. Otro ejemplo:

Pasiva refleja:
Se vende la casa [Sujeto]
Se venden las casas [Sujeto]

Impersonal SE:
Se vende la casa [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende la casa [C.D.]
Se vende las casas [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende las casas (C.D.]

Esta construcción impersonal con SE no es aconsejable, pero en todo caso no es agramatical.


----------



## tazx

NewdestinyX said:


> quote]
> Hello,
> I only think that this thread is becoming a mess. I was merely trying to contribute with a semantic explanation to make the issue understandable. My last grammar lessons are a bit too far for now to speak "ex catedra".
> 
> Anyway you have in Spanish passive reflexive and reflexive impersonal. This last one, which I think that is the case of our controvesial sentence, does not have any subject. It is like sentences in English where the subject is "they" but "they" are not actuallly anybody.
> 
> See it like that:
> 
> They consider *it* (as) *a forbiden substance*
> Se *la *considera (como) *una sustancia prohibida*
> 
> And anyway, even if I'm wrong, you cannot have the same thing as direct object and subject in the same sentence, as
> it seems to be said/they seem to say/_parece_ _decirse/parece que dicen_
> in some posts.
> 
> I hope it will be hepful.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Otra vez: Se la considera una sustancia tóxica. (¡tu ejemplo!)
> 
> "la hormona" no es una cosa personificada. Sin embargo es posible la construcción impersonal con SE. Si el verbo está en la 3a persona singular siempre son posibles las dos interpretaciones. Otro ejemplo:
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> Se vende la casa [Sujeto]
> Se venden las casas [Sujeto]
> 
> Impersonal SE:
> Se vende la casa [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende la casa [C.D.]
> Se vende las casas [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende las casas (C.D.]
> 
> Esta construcción impersonal con SE no es aconsejable, pero en todo caso no es agramatical.


 

*If you have la colección Nebrija-Bello, 'Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española', pág, 2502, numeral 38.3.2, examples (64). Tomo 2*

Pedro es considerado genial por sus estudiantes.
Los estudiantes lo consideran genial. ( transformación mía).
y si es animado se usa la 'a' personal.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> "la hormona" no es una cosa personificada. Sin embargo es posible la construcción impersonal con SE. Si el verbo está en la 3a persona singular siempre son posibles las dos interpretaciones. Discrepa con esto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> Pasiva refleja:
> Se vende la casa [Sujeto] Claro.
> Se venden las casas [Sujeto]Claro.
> 
> Impersonal SE:
> Se vende a la casa [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende la casa [C.D.] Sin el 'a' es pasive refleja.
> Se vende a las casas [C.D.] = Alguien / La gente vende las casas (C.D.] Incorrecto.
> 
> SE Impersonal siempre lleva 'a' antepuesto el CD.
> 
> Esta construcción impersonal con SE no es aconsejable, pero en todo caso no es agramatical.



Hay muchas oraciones que no son agramaticales pero no se usarían. Pero sí es agramatical omitir el 'a' en SE Impersonal. Mira: SE 2.2 del DPD:

> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal (→ 2.1a) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un complemento directo de persona determinado —y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición _a_—_:_ _«Allí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores» _(Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«Dio las instrucciones para que__se buscara a las adoratrices de la Vela Perpetua»_ (Sánchez _Héroe_y se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja (→ 2.1b) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración, un complemento directo de cosa, o bien un complemento directo de persona no determinado —no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición _a_ (→ a2, 1.3b)—; esos complementos directos de la versión activa son los sujetos de la pasiva refleja: _«Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan fuerza persuasiva» _(Marafioti _Significantes_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Se buscan jóvenes idealistas» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 16.5.92).
> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, *la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa*;


Así que -- no es 'normal' ni aconsejable. Y esto es lo que nosotros extranjeros deberíamos estar practicando en nuestros escritos y en nuestro habla -- a menos que estémos en el Cono Sur. Cuando la RAE dice que algo *no es normal ni aconsejable*, entonces a todos los efectos -- es incorrecto.


----------



## pher

Hola, bonito jaleo de pronombres, leísmo, laísmo, pasiva refleja, pasiva impersonal, objeto directo, sujeto...

Yo intentaría aclarar un par de puntos al pobre zhgrn:

-En cuanto a "le" y "la": 

"La" es el pronombre personal que sutituye a un nombre femenino cuando actúa como objeto directo: "Le di la carta y él la leyó",

"Le" es pronombre personal masculino cuando actúa como objeto directo, pudiéndose utilizar también "lo": "Le/lo encontré en el bar".

Pero "le" es también pronombre personal que representa un nombre masculino o femenino cuando actúa como objeto indirecto: "Vi a Marta y le di la carta", "Vi a Felipe y le di la carta".

Así que yo entiendo "se le considera" incorrecto si hablamos de una sustancia, que es algo femenino, y preferiría "se la considera".

-En cuanto a pasiva refleja o impersonal con "se":

La impersonal con "se" sirve para cuando no definimos un sujeto individualizado, y puede aparecer con pronombres: "se la utilizaba"; precisamente ese "le" o "la" nos indica que no es pasiva refleja, y funciona como OD (alguien que no queremos definir o que es muy general utilizaba a esa chica). El verbo siempre estará en singular, no tiene por qué corresponder con ese OD, lógicamente. Así, puedo decir "Se vende pisos". En "En Australia se la considera una sustancia prohibida" el "la" es OD, porque al ser una oración impersonal no puede haber sujeto. Este uso no es normal ni suele ser aconsejado cuando el complemento directo lo constituye una cosa, como es el caso.

La pasiva refleja funciona generalmente con cosas o acciones o personas indeterminadas, y el verbo concuerda con el sujeto. Aquí el sentido es el mismo que en una pasiva "normal": "(La sustancia) en Australia es considerada una sustancia prohibida" significa lo mismo que "(La sustancia) en Australia se considera una sustancia prohibida". Y esta última es de hecho más correcta que la impersonal con "se".

De modo que en "En Australia esta hormona se considera una sustancia prohibida", el "esta hormona" es sujeto de una oración pasiva refleja, como sería sujeto en su equivalente "En Australia esta hormona es considerada una sustancia prohibida". Ya sabes que en las pasivas es el sujeto quien recibe la acción, sujeto que en voz activa sería el objeto directo y también recibiría esa misma acción: "La ministra fue atacada por los manifestantes" frente a "Los manifestantes atacaron a la ministra".

Todo eso por lo que yo entiendo, la verdad en mi opinión es que hay ciertos usos del lenguaje que obedecen más a cuestiones de competencia lingüística (a que los hablantes han convenido ese uso a lo largo del tiempo) que a razones de significado gramatical, y muchas veces la cosa es resbaladiza...

Espero haber aclarado un poquillo...

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Te agradezco tu comentario y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo!

Se vende pisos / Se la considera una sustancia prohibida:

Como bien dices, este uso como IMPERSONAL SE no es normal, pero gramaticalmente este uso es posible (no es agramatical). Por ejemplo en internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de "se vende pisos".

El DPD dice:

De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Te agradezco tu comentario y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo!
> 
> Se vende pisos / Se la considera una sustancia prohibida:
> 
> Como bien dices, este uso como IMPERSONAL SE no es normal, pero gramaticalmente este uso es posible (no es agramatical). Por ejemplo en internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de "se vende pisos".
> 
> El DPD dice:
> 
> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, *en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur*, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa,
> 
> Saludos



Es muy importante el contexto de esa oración del DPD. La parte tuya en rojo no enfatiza el contexto. Ellos no están apoyando su uso extendido. Y eso es el argumento. Hay muchas oraciones que podemos crear que no serían agramatical.

El libro bebió la calle.
La mesa habló con el boli., etc..

No son agramaticales -- pero nunca se usan y no tienen sentido. Importa menos lo que "no es agramatical" que lo que es normal y prescrito. Opino qye es importante en estos foros de lenguaje que representemos y apoyemos sintáxes que son bien extendidas y, aun más, prescritas y no simplemente _mencionadas_ por la RAE. Este uso de SE Impersonal con CD que denota cosa, sí lo describe la RAE. Pero lo que prescribe es el SE Impersonal solo con CD que denota persona. Opino que eso es en qué deberíamos enfocar y no lo que es 'posible' gramaticalmente que resulta que intentamos oraciones que no son bien extendidas. Sí coincido que hay ciertas expresiones que son más extendidas que otras que emplean Impersonal con cosas -- como: Se vende pisos. Pero veo también "se vende piso" -- pasiva refleja.


----------



## Pitt

Se vende pisos es claramente un SE impersonal. Incluso los gramáticos no
están de acuerdo. Por tanto no se puede decir que esta construcción es incorrecta, sólo es menos aconsejable. El uso de la lengua es muy flexible.

Entradas en Google:
Se vende pisos (Se impersonal): 193.000 
Se venden pisos (Pasiva refleja): 12.600 

Aquí el enlace sobre los usos de SE:

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/apuntesasr/GrafUsosDeSeAntiguo.pps

Aquí se dice:

En algunos casos no hay acuerdo entre los gramáticos:
Se vende pisos / Se venden pisos.
Unos piensan que es correcto la construcción impersonal. Otros prefieren la pasiva refleja.


**


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Se vende pisos es claramente un SE impersonal. (sin el 'a', no es un SE Impersonal, según la RAE, y verbo singular y sujeto gramatical plural es agramatical) Incluso los gramáticos no están de acuerdo. Por tanto no se puede decir que esta construcción es incorrecta, sólo es menos aconsejable. El uso de la lengua es muy flexible.
> 
> Entradas en Google:
> Se vende pisos (Se impersonal): 193.000
> Se venden pisos (Pasiva refleja):  12.600
> Ambigüedad
> impersonales / pasivas reflejas: En algunos casos, sin embargo, no hay acuerdo entre los gramáticos:_*Se vende pisos / Se venden pisos*_*
> Unos piensan que es correcta la * * construcción impersonal*  *Otros prefieren * * la pasiva refleja*​



Dejame explicarme. De mi punto de vista -- Una cosa es lo que "se dice" (nombrado «la gramática descriptiva») otra cosa es lo que "se debería decir" (nombrado «la gramática normativa/preceptiva»). Uno no puede hacer decisiones sobre usanza empleando ambos métodos.  En cuanto a las abreviaturas de los complementos querías usar solo las que prescriben la RAE (aunque otros gramáticos usan/prescriben otras). Y ahora, con esta sintaxis, parece que quieres poder usar SE Impersonal cuando quieras y tu razón es que 'porque' "se usa los dos" aunque la norma dice que solo uno se debería usar. Opino que una persona no puede 'pensar' que una sintaxis es correcta -- como he dicho -- o es prescrita (siguiendo la norma) o no lo es. ¿Quisiera ver cuántas personas usan 'hablastes' en Google? ¿Por eso es correcto o prescrito? 

Este hilo me ha ayudado mucho -- pero creo que *estamos dándole vueltas al asunto.* He establecido mi argumento con recursos y con la entrada de otros nativos. El SE Impersonal con cosas no se admite la RAE en la norma culta. Notan que se usa en el Cono Sur. De ahí que todos extranjeros debamos usar la pasiva refleja con cosas salvo cuando viajemos en el Cono Sur. 

Eso es todo de mi parte. Gracias a todos por toda vuestra ayuda.
Grant


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Entradas en Google:
> Se vende pisos (Se impersonal): 193.000
> Se venden pisos (Pasiva refleja): 12.600



Los resultados de Google a veces son engañosos, probablemente muchos de los casos de "se vende pisos" sean usos de "se vende" como título o apartado y a continación "pisos" como inicio de la siguiente oración o título. "Se vende" por sí solo es muy frecuente, "se venden", no.

Lo que no quiere decir que niegue que se dice "se vende pisos", pero la proporción probablemente difiera bastante de la que sugieren los resultados que has puesto.

Se vende joyas: 148
Se venden joyas: 327


----------

